# â–  â–  Suche Gästepass â–  â–



## Comp4nyX2 (16. Mai 2012)

Auch dat Comp4ny sucht einen Gästepass, um die Katze nicht im Sack zu Kaufen =)
Würde mich sehr freuen über eine PM =)


----------



## Comp4nyX2 (17. Mai 2012)

Ich suche noch immer

*@ Buffed

Die Anfragen nach Pässen ist höher als die Angebote wenn keiner diese bereit stellt.
Machen da solche Gesuche-Threads den überhaupt Sinn?*


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Mai 2012)

Comp4nyX2 schrieb:


> Ich suche noch immer


Bitte nicht dadurch pushen. Jeder, der hier einen Thread erstellt hat, sucht Keys. Und wenn da jeder pusht, ist klar, was dabei rauskommt. 



Comp4nyX2 schrieb:


> *Die Anfragen nach Pässen ist höher als die Angebote wenn keiner diese bereit stellt.
> Machen da solche Gesuche-Threads den überhaupt Sinn?*


Die Erstellung eines Threads mit einem Gesuch ist keine Garantie, dass man auch einen bekommt. Buffed.de stellt dafür lediglich durch das Form eine Möglichkeit bereit, eure Chancen zu erhöhen.


----------

